# Canary gender differences...



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everyone;
I used to have a pair of red canaries male/ female.... Later, the male died for a mysterious reason, then I transferred the female to the outside Aviary with the Zebras, pintailed whydah and the orange bishop.., but I felt that she looked soo unsocial and lonely so I thought of bringing home a new canary mate for her in the aviary, the guy in the petstore insisted that the canary is a male (yellow).. So I brought it home:thumbup: but for the last two- or three months I never heard the canary sing, males sing, but the new one didn't :mad2: so is it normal for a male canary not to sing in the aviary? Or did I got fooled on buying a female yellow canary 
Would pics be necessary? I can provide you with a pic or two if you want

BTW.. The two canaries seem to get along well...


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi I have an aviary full of them none of the males are singing at the moment as they are all in a moult,if you put a pic on I will try and see but hard to sex them but I'll have a go.:thumbup:


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok... Heres the yellow canary!! 








Two of the canaries together... I'm 100% sure that the red one is a female, because she laid some eggs few months ago.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely birds I would say that its a male (could be wrong though)but wont matter as you can have 2 females together and they get on great or if male and female you'll have chicks in the breeding season when he will be singing his heart out:thumbup:


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Sue as long as they are happy together it's fine with me! It also looks like I'll have to wait for the spring to come to hear his song or her chirp if its a she then I'll be sure to know the answer!

Thanks for everything!!


----------

